# Yahoo- Sucampo Completes Enrollment In Its Phase 2 Trial Of Cobiprostone For The Prevention Of NSAID-Induced Ulcers (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sucampo Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:SCMP) an international biopharmaceutical company, announced that its wholly owned subsidiary, Sucampo Pharma Americas, Inc.View the full article


----------

